# where to drain??



## edo (Jun 25, 2014)

Can condensate of ceiling mounted duct less cassette be drained into the roof rain gutter? We have (2) ceiling units and both have a natural down flow from the ceiling unit towards the gutter and want to avoid (2) the condensate pump. The reason i want to avoid the pump is merely one less thing to fail.

Please provide a code reference.

Thank you.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 25, 2014)

If the unit is defined in section 814 of the CPC, see below, Then Maybe.... Where is the disposal area?

2013 CPC 801.6 Drip or Drainage Outlets.

Appliances, devices, or apparatus not regularly classified as plumbing fixtures, but which have drip or drainage outlets, shall be permitted to be drained by indirect waste pipes discharging into an open receptor through either an air gap or air break (see Section 801.2.1 ).

.

2013 CPC 814.1 Condensate Disposal.

Condensate from air washers, air-cooling coils, fuel-burning condensing appliances, the overflow from evaporative coolers, and simi lar watersupplied equipment or similar air-conditioning equipmentshall be collected and discharged to an approved plumbing fixture or disposal area. Where discharged into the drainage system, equipment shall drain by means of an indirect waste pipe. The waste pipe shall have a slope of not less than I/8 inch per foot  or 1 percent slope and shall be of approved corrosion-resistant material not smaller than the outlet size in accordance with Table 814.1 for condensing fuel-burning appliances, respectively. Condensate or wastewater shall not drain over a public way.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Jun 26, 2014)

If the units are located where a secondary emergency drain is required, the secondary should not enter the rain gutter. If it where to be active it would not meet the requirement for conspicuous unless it is the desert where there is no precipitation.


----------



## edo (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks for reply.

So if the definition of "drainage system" includes rain gutter then I should be OK?


----------



## steveray (Jun 26, 2014)

edo said:
			
		

> Thanks for reply.So if the definition of "drainage system" includes rain gutter then I should be OK?


Approved disposal area MIGHT be a gutter...check with the AHJ, that is who APPROVES it...Alot of times around here the health district can restrict it going int o a septic system, the sewer authority may not want it either, and who knows with storm water regulations....


----------



## edo (Jun 26, 2014)

Thank you all for your comments. Appreciate your feedback.


----------

